# Three Bonded Brothers in Search of Forever Home (Philadelphia/South Jersey)



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I am currently fostering three boys through Philadelphia Rat Rescue. I have had them for about a month now and would like to get them into a forever home soon so that I can bring in more fosters.

They are actually two brothers and their father. The father is a year and 7 months while the sons are a year and four months. Due to their age, we (myself and the organization) are only looking to adopt them to experienced rat owners. The adoption fee for the three would be $35 and you must have a vet already lined up since we do call the vets as part of the application process. 

This is the link to their PetFinder ad:
https://www.petfinder.com/small-fur...pa/philadelphia/philly-rat-rescue-sfrs-pa853/

And if anyone has any questions about them please feel free to reply to this thread or private message me


----------

